# Identification needed....



## Firemedic81 (May 28, 2013)

Caught this by chance while fishing in private pond, don't ask how it even got the hook in its mouth. What is it? Big minnow? Very thin, goldish color. Don't wanna sound like an idiot just not sure what it is.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

montagc said:


> Looks like a golden shiner.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I second this.


----------



## Firemedic81 (May 28, 2013)

Looked up golden shiner, that would be it. Didn't know they were in the lake. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

should be some good bass in that pond with those shiners in there!


----------



## Firemedic81 (May 28, 2013)

Never weighed them but two years ago the lg mouths were pushing a healthy 19 - 24 inches. Getting over run by bullhead cats and war mouth/bluegill/sunfish/pumpkin seeds. Thinning the heard this year, been really slacking. Caught a 12 inch perch last night as well


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If I were to guess what either fish was I would say bait! Take that shiner and rif out on a drop shot, then start yanking the bass out! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

+1 for golden shiner


----------

